# Scared to Take a Pregnancy Test tomorrow AM



## SabrinaKat

Hi, ladies --

I just need a little confidence to try test AM. 

I'm 43 and was about to start IVF (the very next cycle) after a M/C August 2009 at 7 weeks, and I'm late - very, very, very late - day 59. My periods are somewhat erratic, range from 23ish to 44 days (the 44 days was a year to the month of m/c and the doctor put me on metformin 1500 mg, to help regulate better, so now 23ish-35 days), and underactive thyroid realised in Jan 2011 and adjusted May 2011 and now....so why am I scared?

Because if I'm not pregnant, then something is wrong and I'll need more blood tests, scans, etc., and I wanted to start IVF!!! If pregnant, then fantastic and I would be about 8 1/2 weeks (and am acting/eating as if pregnant -- no drink, I quit smoking back in Jan-March (hard to do), sleeping well, etc., ) and my body acts like it's pregnant - huge breasts, upset stomach, sweaty-ish, exhausted, etc., but what if it's all in my mind? and that is why I am scared to take a test!

I waited until tomorrow as I am seeing the doc tomorrow and if I take it tomorrow AM, then won't have to sleep with the upset if I'm not. 

Advice? (and thanks!)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi Sabrina!
If you might be pregnant, bring it up with your doc tomorrow and they'll do a blood test. Fingers crossed for you, this would be great news!!! :dust:


----------



## Elodie

Hi Sabrina

This is just me, but I'd do it now (they're not a 100% anyway!) otherwise I wouldn't sleep the night waiting to go to the doctor. And then the blood test will confirm anyway. I don't know though - everyone is different. I know what you mean about symptoms - I think mine may be imaginary because I want it so much.

I just feel that there is no point in waiting and being scared, it is what it is! If you are pregnant, FANTASTIC! but if not, you can then move forward and get on with the next steps.

I really wish you all the best and let us know how things turn out.

Elodie


----------



## purplelou

Hi there, I think maybe you have to say to yourself that if it's positive then yay!!! if not, then you are moving onto IVF anyway, so you will not be worse off. get it over and done with. we can all here to support you if you need us :hug:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck another 43 year old...Maybe you are pregnant!!!


----------



## SabrinaKat

did the test - couldn't wait. Am pregnant - about 8/9 weeks - so pleased, at least nothing wrong, now the wait to take various tests to make sure all ok...thanks guys!


----------



## Mbababy

Congratulations!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats!


----------



## crystal443

Congrats!!!


----------



## tulip girl

SabrinaKat said:


> did the test - couldn't wait. Am pregnant - about 8/9 weeks - so pleased, at least nothing wrong, now the wait to take various tests to make sure all ok...thanks guys!

Woohoo! Fantastic news! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

x x x 

PS And you're _nearly_ a quarter of the way there! Yayyyyy! x


----------



## Garnet

YEAH! Congrats!


----------



## 37Hopeful

Oh wow!!!!!! That just put a HUGE smile on my face!! Thank you for sharing. 
Be well & please let us know how you are doing. 
I am certain right now you are feeling quite amazing!!!
Peace-
You are a glimmer of hope for the rest of us who will continue on this journey....until we either succeed or turn yellow from peeing on so many sticks.....


----------



## Sophia17

Congratulations! I am so happy and excited for you. Gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Congratulations!!


----------



## purplelou

congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh wow congratulations i bet your really excited!!!! All that waiting too am i? aren't i?hehe!! I know if i leave testing after AF is due it normally works in my favour. Have a happy and healthy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Jax41

SabrinaKat said:


> did the test - couldn't wait. Am pregnant - about 8/9 weeks - so pleased, at least nothing wrong, now the wait to take various tests to make sure all ok...thanks guys!

Wow Sabrina! Fab news, wishing you a truly super sticky little bean in there!!
xXx


----------



## Elodie

Congratulations!!!! Fantastic news!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## SweetPickles

So wonderful!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BlueHadeda

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## SabrinaKat

Thanks guys - saw the GP today and have arranged scan for next Wednesday, so hopefully....

for everybody trying - it's been two long years (almost to the day to this m/c early Aug 2009) and even stopping trying pregnancy tests after the first year (hence, why I waited so long this time), but some advice -- get all and any blood tests done, especially thyroid as thyroid problems can possibly make it harder to get pregnant. Also, am taking metformin 1500 mg as some studies have shown helps cut miscarriage rate (others disagree) and that's it, besides folic acid/multi-vitamin, but it was two years (ok, a year and a half of losing weight, lots of blood tests, gentle walking/exercise and quitting smoking...(I didn't smoke when I found out was preg last time!)) but can only hope that this works out. My DH and I decided that if I do lose this one, we will go to egg donation as perhaps my own in IVF might work, but after two m/cs at 43, a little harder. 

Best wishes to anyone. 

Thanks!


----------



## Desperado167

Sabrina,wishing u lots of happiness and a really sticky bean,well done Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

SabrinaKat said:


> Thanks guys - saw the GP today and have arranged scan for next Wednesday, so hopefully....
> 
> for everybody trying - it's been two long years (almost to the day to this m/c early Aug 2009) and even stopping trying pregnancy tests after the first year (hence, why I waited so long this time), but some advice -- get all and any blood tests done, especially thyroid as thyroid problems can possibly make it harder to get pregnant. Also, am taking metformin 1500 mg as some studies have shown helps cut miscarriage rate (others disagree) and that's it, besides folic acid/multi-vitamin, but it was two years (ok, a year and a half of losing weight, lots of blood tests, gentle walking/exercise and quitting smoking...(I didn't smoke when I found out was preg last time!)) but can only hope that this works out. My DH and I decided that if I do lose this one, we will go to egg donation as perhaps my own in IVF might work, but after two m/cs at 43, a little harder.
> 
> Best wishes to anyone.
> 
> Thanks!

Thanks for sharing your story (TTC & weight loss) and inspiring us all! :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Yahoo! Congrats and wishing you a long happy pregnancy.


----------



## Sus09

:happydance:Congratulations


----------



## Spoomie

SabrinaKat said:


> Thanks guys - saw the GP today and have arranged scan for next Wednesday, so hopefully....
> 
> for everybody trying - it's been two long years (almost to the day to this m/c early Aug 2009) and even stopping trying pregnancy tests after the first year (hence, why I waited so long this time), but some advice -- get all and any blood tests done, especially thyroid as thyroid problems can possibly make it harder to get pregnant. Also, am taking metformin 1500 mg as some studies have shown helps cut miscarriage rate (others disagree) and that's it, besides folic acid/multi-vitamin, but it was two years (ok, a year and a half of losing weight, lots of blood tests, gentle walking/exercise and quitting smoking...(I didn't smoke when I found out was preg last time!)) but can only hope that this works out. My DH and I decided that if I do lose this one, we will go to egg donation as perhaps my own in IVF might work, but after two m/cs at 43, a little harder.
> 
> Best wishes to anyone.
> 
> Thanks!

Congrats SabrinaKat! This gives me hope....I am 43 and have a DS who is almost 3. Lat year I was delighted to find myself pregnant again with his longed for sibling. Sadly I suffered a mc at 12 weeks and, despite our very best efforts have not managed to get pregnant again since (it was my 3rd mc but the others were before my DS was born). I too have under active thyroid (diagnosed in 2001) but it is well regulated through medication and I have no symptoms so I am happy that this is not the cause for me, but it is good that you remind people to insist on being tested for it. I keep telling myself that it CAN and please God, WILL happen again for me and stories like yours help me to keep the faith :flower: x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh wow Sabrina just saw your update, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## amommy

Wow that is amazing news Sabrina!! I have just begun to TTC again and I am 47.. I am so excited for you and hope that everything goes the way its supposed to and you get a beautiful bundle of joy in 7 more months!! 

I was waiting until tomorrow morning since that is what the thread title said, but I am so glad I checked it tonight!


----------

